# Actress Ella Mensah Releases Pantless Photos To Celebrate Her Birthday – Nollyzone News » Feed



## ese (Jun 8, 2018)

Ghanaian actress, Ella Mensah took to her Instagram page to share some pantless photos to celebrate her birthday. 

The Ghanaian actress who is today celebrating her birthday shares some lovely photos were she is not wearing a pant. The post Actress Ella Mensah Releases Pantless Photos To Celebrate …





via Nollyzone News » Feed – https://ift.tt/2sFSJL3

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

